# werner paddle in black rock1



## sprayer (Apr 30, 2007)

`if you find a paddle in clear creek werner,black please call me my friend lost it yesterday. 423-314-2212


----------



## mgk (May 31, 2006)

we found it yesterday. he should receive a phone call.


----------



## Squints (Jan 18, 2004)

*Returned*

He got it back last night........glad we could help


----------

